# Blue33's Rocky Mountain



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

To share with you guys here. Started this tank in Feb 2009, submitted in May 2009 to IAPLC. Ranked no. 60 in IAPLC. First time submit to IAPLC, i'm happy with the result so far.







Still a newbie in this hobby, started this hobby since Feb 2008. 

Here's my tank.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice. I like the red fish in the tank! Brings out color.


----------



## JAY2525 (Jun 30, 2006)

very nice tank.....calming and tranquil.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice setup. Congrats on the ranking.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work. I agree those fish were good choice for this planting.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guy! The red fish is Ember Tetra. This is a 15gallon tank, if you minus of the soil and rocks, it properly only 12gallon or less.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

your layout is simple but make a deep impression!
Congrats!


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks!  I find simplicity is the most difficult to achieve. The scape has being on going shifting here and there before the water goes in and later after that, there's still tweeting here and there to get the final result.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

***received email from ADA not to post the photo before IAPLC'09 party.***


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Will post back the picture once IAPLC party is over. Thanks!


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

IAPLC2009 party is over. Here's my tank. Hope you guys like it. Cheers.


----------



## vangel34 (Sep 17, 2009)

That's awesome! Great pic too!


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks! 



vangel34 said:


> That's awesome! Great pic too!


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

So can I ask, what are the details as far a species, etc... The tank is stunningly cool. Thanks for sharing. Tell us more about it.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks endgin33.

Tank Size: 60 x 30 x 36 (cm)
Lighting: T5, 24W X 4 
CO2: 3bps
Ferts: EI regime (modify to suit this setup)

Fauna: Ember Tetra
Plants: E. Acicularis, Blyxa Japonica, normal hairgrass, Vivipara, HC.

Details can be seen here with more pictures. Click >Here<


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Hello blue33, it good to see you on this forum. Great job buddy, tank looks fantastic as usual.









Dan


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Dan. Thanks for your kind comment. Great to see you here too.  How's your tank going on. Oh yeah, i still own you those different varieties rotala pictures. Will try to post it on your thread soon.



Dantra said:


> Hello blue33, it good to see you on this forum. Great job buddy, tank looks fantastic as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Dan. I've posted the pic of different varieties of Rotala Species at your journal thread in AQ. Take a look when you free. 



Dantra said:


> Hello blue33, it good to see you on this forum. Great job buddy, tank looks fantastic as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

nice


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Very inspiring...


----------

